# Provari Radius



## Andre (7/10/15)

https://www.ukecigstore.com/blog/th...118477569&mc_cid=b0e623bbd6&mc_eid=45039fcbd1

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Marzuq (7/10/15)

nice looking mod. Looks as like it will just fit comfortably in the hand

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Vapington (7/10/15)

Provari late to the party yet again lol

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tom. F (7/10/15)

Meh

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Christos (7/10/15)

I'd buy a provari. Would be interested in the provari and the skynet accessory.


----------



## zadiac (7/10/15)

Meh. Doesn't do it for me either, but then, these days, no single battery device catches my fancy. I prefer dual battery devices.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## huffnpuff (7/10/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapington (7/10/15)

Its pretty ugly lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KB_314 (7/10/15)

To me, depending on some of the specs, this is potentially exciting. Maybe it's because I own a Provari (P3). 
But I can honestly say that of my devices (now a rather small collection), the only other high-end authentics being a 2015 Reo Grand SL Raw Tumbled, and a Vaporshark DNA40 - the Provari has the best build quality and a far better chip than the (new version) DNA40 chip. Awesome fire button too. Crazy level of accuracy and reliability, and feature filled even though older than the dna40. Just, of course, underpowered. But that's the only reason I own other regulated mods. If they made higher powered devices, maybe with TC, maybe a dual battery version too, always using their own chips, I'd be happy with 3 Provari's and Two Reos. And no more mods. If you look after them, they will last a long long time. Anyway, call me a fanboy... just my 2c

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## huffnpuff (30/10/15)

Twisted sums it up quite nicely: Too little to late

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar (30/10/15)

KB_314 said:


> To me, depending on some of the specs, this is potentially exciting. Maybe it's because I own a Provari (P3).
> But I can honestly say that of my devices (now a rather small collection), the only other high-end authentics being a 2015 Reo Grand SL Raw Tumbled, and a Vaporshark DNA40 - the Provari has the best build quality and a far better chip than the (new version) DNA40 chip. Awesome fire button too. Crazy level of accuracy and reliability, and feature filled even though older than the dna40. Just, of course, underpowered. But that's the only reason I own other regulated mods. If they made higher powered devices, maybe with TC, maybe a dual battery version too, always using their own chips, I'd be happy with 3 Provari's and Two Reos. And no more mods. If you look after them, they will last a long long time. Anyway, call me a fanboy... just my 2c


Have to agree, don't own any but the Provaris I've seen have all excellent build quality. No cheap looking finishes there.


----------



## KB_314 (30/10/15)

huffnpuff said:


> Twisted sums it up quite nicely: Too little to late



Wow. 40W and no TC. 3 buttons - they could have done a lot. The P3 I can easily make a case for as being the best 20w device even now. But I have to agree with Twisted too. Disappointing. I'm sure it's of superb build quality, but that's not enough at this point

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

